# Fabricando un modem gsm



## yibrail (Feb 23, 2010)

saludos,

pues ando buscando información de como fabricar un módem GSM, si se preguntan por que? es por las ganas de aprender. 
Me interesa enviar señales utilizando la banda de una operadora local y activar actuadores al otro lado de la comunicación que logre establecer, pero primero ocupo saber si alguien tiene conocimientos sobre el como fabricar un módem GSM...

todo esto es con fines educativos, aprecio toda la ayuda posible.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 23, 2010)

Puedes utilizar tu telefono movil enviandole comandos AT. busca al respecto


----------



## yibrail (Feb 23, 2010)

gracias brujo, estoy leyendo sobre el tema.


----------

